# Newbie sharing...



## Silent (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi, I'm newbie keen in photography.. welcome your comments..


----------



## Chiller (Apr 11, 2006)

Ya got some really cool shots Silent. Something about the first image, I really like
Welcome to the forum too. !!!  Hope to see more pics.


----------



## spako (Apr 11, 2006)

I really like the first one and the one with the cats! But they are actually all really good shots!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice stuff, I like the high contrast in all the shots.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## n2photos (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome Silent!
Great shots...can't wait to see more pics from you.


----------



## Silent (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi All, thanks for comments!  Will post more pciture next time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Randog (Apr 12, 2006)

I think that most of these are much better than just snapshots and should be posted in the general gallery. I like the 3rd one the best! Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Silent (Apr 12, 2006)

Randog said:
			
		

> I think that most of these are much better than just snapshots and should be posted in the general gallery. I like the 3rd one the best! Welcome to the Forum!


 
Hi Randog, will post to genaral gallery next time!  Thanks your's comment! :blushing:


----------



## Fate (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice shots there  i look forward to seeing some more!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Silent (Apr 12, 2006)

Fate said:
			
		

> Nice shots there  i look forward to seeing some more! Welcome to the forum!


 
Thanks Fate! :mrgreen:


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Apr 17, 2006)

hi Silent,good work..i like #4


----------



## Silent (Apr 17, 2006)

2framesbelowzero said:
			
		

> hi Silent,good work..i like #4


 
hi thanks!


----------



## willpops (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm only here since yesterday, but these are the best view I've seen here. Every of them, except the second, made me feel something. They are very _human_. Like *Randog*, I'll advise you to post them in the general gallery. Come see mine there, too


----------



## Silent (Apr 18, 2006)

willpops said:
			
		

> I'm only here since yesterday, but these are the best view I've seen here. Every of them, except the second, made me feel something. They are very _human_. Like *Randog*, I'll advise you to post them in the general gallery. Come see mine there, too


 
Thanks for looking and comment! Actually i have posted some photos at general gallery already.  And welcome to this forum too! I was saw your post photos, really great shots man!


----------

